# Cajas para parlantes - Speaker Box - Megapost



## nuk (May 15, 2009)

hola al foro de electronica, bueno aportando un poco dejo un completo post donde encontrar tres archivos en rar
(link - directos) pero no adjuntos por el tamaño que tienen aqui una relacion:






Tamaño de los archivos:
speaker files html: 3,11MB -- speaker files imagen: 3,65MB -- Speaker pdf: 25,8MB
===============================================================================
*speaker files html:*      contiene un serie de paginas relacionadas con la construccion de cajas para parlantes
*speaker files imagen:* contiene una serie de imagenes recopiladas sobre la construccion grafica,medidas,etc
*Speaker pdf:*               uno de los mas importantes, contiene archivos completos del armado medidas
 como todo lo relacionado al armado, tambien las frecuencias en las que trabaja etc.
===============================================================================
_luego subo el link del programa con el que se diseña estas "cajitas" un programa sencillo_

♫nuk♫-Electronic


----------

